# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  одностишья-будет стих)

## пилигрим

есть такая штука:пишем одностишья в одну сторку-один начинает,другой продолжает..и т.д.
пример
"Семь бешеных собак бежали по дорожке...   /первый/
За ними драпали оборванные кошки            /второй/
Через 15 километров устали все немножко...  /другой/
И я решил покушать на дорожку               /следующий/
Собаки жареные были на обед и кошки...  /ещё рифма/
Затем надел я страшные сапожки......." (с)

----------


## пилигрим

начнём...  :Smile:  

Весну ещё никто не отменял..

----------


## SnoWDrop

А идея ничего ...  :twisted: 

"Весну ещё никто не отменял.."

И канапля цветет у речки мирно ... =)

----------


## Artist

А жить в притоне так противно

----------


## пилигрим

когда храпят все так активно

----------


## Artist

Пришелся кстати пистолет

----------


## [Nikto-x4h0r]

Но вот засада - пуль в нем нет

----------


## пилигрим

придётся взять гороха пачку

----------


## Betta

и сесть всем вместе нам на тачку

----------


## шагающий в тени....

и выкурить травы мешок

----------


## шагающий в тени....

и выкурить травы мешок

----------


## blooddrakon

И на голову надеть горшок

----------


## шагающий в тени....

и сдохнуть тихо мирно дружно!

----------


## margo078

потому что нам всем это нужно

----------


## шагающий в тени....

громко перднуть безнатужно  :Big Grin:

----------


## fucka rolla

поочередно начинаем УХОДИТЬ

----------


## шагающий в тени....

жизнь *уку месить!

----------


## вечно влюбленная...

и на прощанье не скажем "пока!"...

----------


## шагающий в тени....

ни куя не в рифму робята начали вы!

----------


## вечно влюбленная...

> ни куя не в рифму робята начали вы!


 да ниче ты не понимаешь... здесь как бы по 2 строчки в рифму идут...так проще! хотя кому как...

----------


## Kloyn

погаснет свет из далека

----------


## Изувер

> погаснет свет из далека


 И ляжет на плечи чья то рука :roll:

----------


## шагающий в тени....

да вы заколебли честное слово! хоть кто нить че то радосьное напишет? и без вас депра, так ещ егрусть пишете! умоляю рифмуйте пожизнерадостней!

----------


## Kloyn

штанам станет мокра наверника

----------


## шагающий в тени....

перед смертью не хватает пикника(шашлыка)

----------


## Изувер

Пивка,самогона,и б спирту река...

----------


## шагающий в тени....

пивка для рывка и прыг в река!

----------


## Изувер

Поплавал чуть чуть и на берег
 греть под солнцем бока..

----------


## Rajtaro

улыбаются боги глядя на дурака

----------


## fucka rolla

думая * вот те на!!*

----------


## Изувер

> думая * вот те на!!*


 А может его утопить?
Чтоб не мазолил глаза.. :lol:

----------


## Raz1el

Но перед этим поколотить,
Так,чтоб не смог прийти он в себя

----------


## fucka rolla

это вы про меня? (рифма соблюлась)

----------


## пилигрим

эхх не ищите меня)

----------


## пилигрим

20' под проливным..чувство жизни где-то внутри

----------


## BlackBlood

пропала надежда правду найти

----------


## пилигрим

я рыдаю-ты меня прости

----------


## BlackBlood

слёзы капают как дождь

----------


## пилигрим

где теперь тот бравый вождь?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Что вел всех вперед, не боясь умереть...

----------


## пилигрим

я сегодня ночью ему буду песню петь..

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Буду петь о том, кто был всех сильней

----------


## пилигрим

и о тех кто добр был и мил

----------


## BlackBlood

и о тех кого я ещё не убил

----------


## Freezer2007

> и о тех кого я ещё не убил


 ,
потому что был добр и мил

----------


## Римма

И на все по сути забил...

----------


## Freezer2007

ты многих обидел,и многих простил

----------


## Светлый Ангел

И душу свою ты навек отпустил...

----------


## Freezer2007

Из смерти весов глоток жизни отпил...

----------


## пилигрим

но жизни глоток-очень мало

----------


## BlackBlood

для того что бы жить

----------


## Agains

Вот уже и солнышко встало

----------


## BlackBlood

грязь и лужи - всё пропало

----------


## Freezer2007

Весь мир погряз во лжи!

----------


## BlackBlood

Глядя в зеркало скажу....умри

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

пистолеты наставлю на виски

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Зажму свои мысли словно в тиски

----------


## BlackBlood

движение пальца и тишина

----------


## Freezer2007

И лишь запах сухоо вина

----------


## пилигрим

ибо патронов нэма

----------


## BlackBlood

как же прекрасно....я без ума

----------


## пилигрим

и неизвестность страшна

----------


## Freezer2007

проходит действие вина!

----------


## BlackBlood

как разболелась голова

----------


## пилигрим

и спать не хочется совсем

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

может забодяжить фен

----------


## Римма

сорвать контроль и быть "как все"...

----------


## Freezer2007

Как все подохнуть в этом скудном мире

----------


## Римма

Нет, лучше расстрелять свой страх, как в тире

----------


## TUSKA

и Туску-дуру смыть в сортире!!!

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Но мы не злые в этом мире,
И мы не смоем вас в сортире.=)

----------


## BlackBlood

Мы просто лживые немножко

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Чуть-чуть лукавые, как кошка

----------


## BlackBlood

Хотим мы счастья хоть немножко

----------


## Freezer2007

Но вызывают неотложку

----------


## BlackBlood

5 минут и пульс пропал

----------


## blooddrakon

Значит мой черед настал .

----------


## BlackBlood

220 бах удар доктор счастье обломал

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Ты спасен...И что теперь?

----------


## Римма

В жизнь новую открыта дверь

----------


## BlackBlood

но будет ли она прекрасна?

----------


## blooddrakon

А может все это напрасно ?

----------


## BlackBlood

Может  и не надо было.....

----------


## Freezer2007

А может всё же повезло

----------


## BlackBlood

как теперь в глаза смотреть?

----------


## Аска

Надо посты потереть...

----------


## Azazello

Значит все же будем жить?

----------


## пилигрим

Будем ЖИТЬ

----------


## BlackBlood

конец?

----------


## Римма

Молодец!

----------


## BlackBlood

бежит гонец...

----------


## TUSKA

Ох,конец-всему венец.Убегает пусть гонец!
Не сдался он даже нах
Может,новой жизни знак?
Или смерть уж за плечом,
Суициды не при чём,
Просто мой настал черёд...

Заткните глотку мне,народ! :shock:

----------


## NoNaMe

Зачем те глотку затыкать?
давайте дружно все рыгать!

----------


## Аска

Увы, рыгать я не хочу, 
Я лучше с травки поторчу!

----------


## BlackBlood

> Увы, рыгать я не хочу, 
> Я лучше с травки поторчу!


   травку дяди отбирают...

----------


## Аска

Сами дяди поторчать,
Видимо, с нее хотят.

----------


## Римма

Для торчащих здесь есть чат,
Для поэтов - самиздат...

В общем, тема хоть куда -
Кровь в тебе или вода...

----------


## пилигрим

ещё куча есть вопросов

----------


## BlackBlood

на которых нет ответов...

----------


## пилигрим

и того,что сразу не поймёшь

----------


## Римма

В рай или ад ты попадешь,
ад или рай себе создашь

----------


## BlackBlood

всё равно ты пропадёшь...

----------


## Аска

Ты споткнешься, упадешь
И не сможешь больше встать

----------


## Freezer2007

Ты очьнёшся. И умрёш.
И научишся летать

----------


## Аска

Ты коснёшься облаков, 
Неба синь вдохнешь легко

----------


## NoNaMe

И замочишь мудаков
прям в парное молоко

----------


## Аска

Да, красивый мог быть стих,
Но его за*рал NoNaMe ))))))

----------


## BlackBlood

Будем заново писать
Ток не надо засерать

----------


## Freezer2007

Ладно,ща начнём сначала,
надо только чтоб звучало,

дождь какой то льёт по лужам,
странно,я кому то нужен?:cry:

----------


## Freezer2007

Если нужен, то кому?
для чего? и почему?

----------


## Римма

Прежде - самому себе, 
Чтоб не пасть с собой в борьбе...

----------


## Freezer2007

Эта боль живёт во мне,
И не нужен я себе!

----------


## пилигрим

что за глупость!вот не на..

----------


## Римма

...дома ждет тебя жена...   :Smile:

----------


## пилигрим

как же без тебя она?)

----------


## Боярд

Ну при чем же здесь жена?
Посочиняем лучше про друзей
Про дружбу, скуку и любовь
Про все подряд давайте сочинять

----------


## пилигрим

с чего же всё-таки начать?

----------


## пилигрим

может быть,не стоит горевать!

----------


## Римма

В своей душе ответы перебрать,
Известные цитаты переврать
И наспех вставить здесь свои стихи,
Сняв с речи воз жаргонной шелухи...

----------


## Агата

чтобы стало так легко!=)

----------


## felo_de_se

Чтоб в вены глубоко нам больше не вонзать...

----------


## fucka rolla

пиздец, на хуй, блядь!

----------


## felo_de_se

И снова начиная материться

----------


## Римма

Себя к былому снова возвращать :-)

----------


## Azazello

И забывая все, 
над чем устал уж биться...

----------


## РозмариН!

Ах. как же хочется мне застрелиться.

----------


## Римма

Напиться, обколоться, обкуриться...
(Но це неконструктивное решенье!)

----------


## Azazello

Закрыть глаза и больше не проснуться.
Забыв о всем, о чем когда-то знал

----------


## Римма

Потом звонок... Будильник... Обернулся -
Семь сорок... Понедельник... Ты проспал...   :Smile:

----------


## DR

И на работу опоздал,
Чем директрисе "приглянулся"
И тайный помысел познал..)

----------


## Freezer2007

осталось ток в неё влюбится.

----------


## Римма

И нервами, как проводами, оголиться...

(*DR* -   :Smile:  Ню-ню...  :Wink: ))))

----------


## Freezer2007

прознать любовь и в соли утопится,

----------


## Римма

И умереть, чтоб снова возродиться...
(Такая вот концепция у жизни)

----------


## Freezer2007

но возродясь не испытать покой,
и слёзы вновь присыпаны мукой.

----------


## Римма

(почему мукой??????)

Да вот проникнуться историей такой,
Ведь человек, что пишет, не чужой...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Римма*
(незнаю, я по ящику сатрю как пирожки пекут))

Откуда знаешь что не чужд тебе он?
Ты отличаешь явь, иль видишь сон,

----------


## Римма

(*Freezer2007*, вот яркий пример вплетения реальности в наши произведения))))) так оно всегда и бывает) хорошо хоть про провиант смотришь, а если б что-нить другое смотрел?!!! этакий боевик или... страшно подумать...   :Smile:  )))

Да просто все, определяю я,
Коль ситуации похожи - вы друзья...
Да и  вообще, нормально отношусь
К живущим на планете сей, Земля...

----------


## Freezer2007

Но почему, тогда, мечьтаешь умереть,
Покинуть на всегда, сей мир. Навечно замереть...

----------


## Freezer2007

Ответ на свой вопрос я понял,
Уйдя ты отвечаешь на слова,
Ты покидаешь форум, да?

----------


## Римма

Да черта с два! )
Ты угадал почти, но не совсем,
Людей, мне интересных, не забуду 
И иногда сюда заглядывать я буду...
(по старой памяти...)

(Блин, *Freezer*, какая-то импровизированная у нас поэма получается... Впору петь... Твоя очередь))))

----------


## Freezer2007

Но ведь теперь ты редкий гость у нас.
И лишь стихи, в них профи ты и ас.
Они лежат на полках среди тем.
Пообещай что не уйдёшь ты - насовсем.

----------


## Freezer2007

твоя очередь))

----------


## Римма

)))

Как видишь, снова здесь я - заждались?))
За похвалу - спасибо... (глазки вниз...)
Серьезно - продолжаем мы ликбез?
Стихи здесь пишем с рифмами и без...

----------


## Freezer2007

Я некропостер воскресил опять)).
зачем ему теперь уж умирать?
Без рифмы стих получится уныл,
Я в лирику выплёскиваю пыл.

----------


## Римма

Без рифмы стих зовется так: "верлибр"))
(без ритма он же) Место здесь для игр...
Что нового с тобой за эти дни?
И чем тебе запомнились они??

----------


## Freezer2007

Всё как всегда, скучаю, я один,
Игрушками вбиваю в скуку клин.
И выдыхая, струйкой, сизый дым,
Я вспоминаю море, пляжи, Крым.

----------

